# Want to assemble PC within next 3-7 days. 25000 is the budget...



## Vensanga (Jul 26, 2012)

Want to assemble PC within next 3-7 days. 25000 is the budget...

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans: Basic games like Fifa 2013

--------------------------------

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Max. 25,000/- 
--------------------------------

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No 
--------------------------------

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win 7 64 bit
--------------------------------

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500GB is enough
--------------------------------

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Want to buy monitor. Size 18" to 20".
--------------------------------

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Nothing. Everything new
--------------------------------

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within 3-7 days
--------------------------------

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes
--------------------------------

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi, Nehru Place willl be better place to buy.
--------------------------------

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Which will be better in this budget AMD or Intel?

What????  62 Views and 0 replies??? Please help guys....


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 26, 2012)

Intel Pentium G620
Gigabyte H61
Corsair 4 GB ram
Seagate 250 GB HDD
ASUS DVD RW
Corsair VS450
Generic Cabinet
Logitech MK200
Creative 2.0
Numeric 600 VA ups
Acer 18.5'' LCD
HD 5670 1 GB GDDR5
TOTAL 26.5K


----------

